# Does anyone in the Nerja area



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone living in, or who has recently visited, Nerja - know if an Irish bar/restaurant, known as, "Steve & Audrey's" / Irish bar, Okey ( correct spelling ! ) is still operative ?

If so, whereabouts exactly, is it ?

We used it frequently, back in the day - but searched fruitlessly, several days ago - on a day visit.

They are still advertising on the Internet - but their exact location is unspecified and there is no answer to the given telephone number.


Thanks in advance to anyone who might know


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Allie-P said:


> Does anyone living in, or who has recently visited, Nerja - know if an Irish bar/restaurant, known as, "Steve & Audrey's" / Irish bar, Okey ( correct spelling ! ) is still operative ?
> 
> If so, whereabouts exactly, is it ?
> 
> ...



I've got some friends who live in Nerja and have done for many years I'll ask them and let you know - unless someone else on here does??!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> I've got some friends who live in Nerja and have done for many years I'll ask them and let you know - unless someone else on here does??!
> 
> Jo xxx



Right, two of my friends have come back and, no have never heard of it! Two other friends havent answered yet 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

..... ahhh, one friend has said this "_it's now called 'El Patio' and it's on Calle Gloria (where the round bar is, near the post office street)_" and given me this link ??Leaving Facebook...

Jo xxx


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you very much Jo, for going to so much trouble xx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I know of El Patio but never heard of the other one so I think they closed a while back


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Another friend has just messaged me this on fb and he's lived in Nerja forever and knows everything and everyone: 

"It was bar Oakey. They're done. Steve manages the Burro Blanco just up the road from his old bar"

Jo xxx


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you to both Jo & Thrax xx

We spent a lovely holiday in Nerja back in 2001. Our highlight of the evening was eating at Steve & Audreys.........the food was absolutely delicious


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are a number of new restaurants and bars open and opening in Nerja so you are bound to find a good replacement!! For something completely different try Fusion - lots of people have told me how good it is (haven't been myself, 4 year old son won't allow it). If you want an Irish bar, Annie's bar and Cochrans have had good reviews.


----------

